# power antenna removal



## Stearmandriver (May 3, 2005)

Hello:

I have a 1996 Pathfinder SE with a power antenna that has not worked for many years. I found a 1996 Pathy at the junk yard with a regular fixed antenna. I removed the power and replaced with the fixed antenna. I unpluggled the three wire lead from the Power antenna and left it hanging in under the dash. Now my radio does not work. No power to the unit. It is an aftermarket JVC that has worked for at least one year. Obviously the three wire plug going into the old power antenna has some control over the whole system. 

Any ideas!

Thanks
Dave Hughes


----------

